
How to Center in CSS – Online tool to generate code for every situation - vanni
http://howtocenterincss.com/
======
vanni
Just found previous discussion from 2015:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9405284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9405284)

Source code:

[https://github.com/oliverzheng/howtocenterincss](https://github.com/oliverzheng/howtocenterincss)

